# Top Hat Decal



## PCHiggin (Feb 7, 2011)

Does anybody know how Schwinn came to use this symbol? I know Eddie Rickenbacker of WW-1 fame was assigned to a squadron that used it. I wonder what the relationship was?

Pat


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 9, 2011)

*Pic of the Top hat Decal*

Cool logo used on a few different decals.


----------



## Bendix (Feb 11, 2011)

i asked this same question a couple years ago with no luck! anybody..........?


----------

